# Problem installing ProFTP from ports



## tastech (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi folks

Running i386 version 8.2 with latest port cvs.  Trying to get ProFTP to install but keep geting the folowing error.


```
so /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so -lssl -lcrypto -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
src/fsio.o(.text+0xbc): In function `sys_chroot':
: undefined reference to `__FreeBSD_libc_enter_restricted_mode'
libtool: link: rm -f ".libs/proftpdS.o"
gmake: *** [proftpd] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd-mysql.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd-mysql.
```

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 28, 2011)

Did you read the 20111223 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING? You need to be on a -STABLE/-CURRENT release due to changes in chroot.


----------



## tastech (Dec 28, 2011)

I have now.  Though it doesn't a lot of sense to me.

Are they talking about the latest Stable/Current for ProFTP or Freebsd FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2011)

tastech said:
			
		

> Are they talking about the latest Stable/Current for ProFTP or Freebsd?


No, he's talking about FreeBSD-STABLE or -CURRENT.


----------



## tastech (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a fresh install of 8.2.  As it's a release I thought it was the current branch


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2011)

Handbook: 25.5 Tracking a Development Branch


----------



## tastech (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm confused.  I've read the manual page (above) and understand what they are saying but if you go to http://www.freebsd.org, there is no mention of stable or current versions only released.  If you click on the "Get FreeBSD now" button you go to the versions page.  The 8.2 version on that page is the one I downloaded. (File:FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso).  7.4 is the same.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2011)

A -RELEASE is more or less a snapshot of -STABLE. A -RELEASE will only receive security updates where as -STABLE gets new functionality, stability and security patches. -CURRENT is just the bleeding edge, it doesn't even build properly at times.


----------



## tastech (Dec 28, 2011)

If what you are saying is true and on the Freebsd FreeBSD site there is only "releases", where can I find the offical "stable" releases.  I can't find any downloads marked "stable" on FreeBSD.org.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2011)

Read the handbook.


----------

